# Obsessive-Colonoscopy Disorder



## modular mary (Oct 13, 2002)

Hullo! I'm new to this BB but i can tell by reading that its a good place to find some answers. My first question has to do with colonoscopy...I am supposed to get one and i'm totally freaking out! I have obsessive-compulsive disorder and this procedure sounds like it will violate many of my fears..but i'm trying to beat the OCd and the surest way of doing that is to know a little of the unknown...but it seems like the more i learn about this procedure the more i freak out...for instance i have a hard time drinking anything but water.. so drinking barium or a laxative uhhh..yikes!! I also have some major control issues and lying passed out on a table while a stranger sticks a tube up my rear seems like one of the worst things i can imagine! Passing out in the first place is a major uh-uh to me..and then...wah! sorry i don't mean to be a whiner but i need to get this resolved because i'm thinking too much about it...I look forward to any words of advice from anyone..thank you!


----------



## Tattoo (May 12, 2001)

Mary,I have control issues too. Don't tell my partner. I'm keeping it a secret from her. (Joking!!!







)I don't know if this would be ickier or better for you, but you do NOT necessarily have to be unconscious. I was awake throughout my colonoscopy. I got to see my insides on the monitor and converse with the doc and nurse at all times during the procedure. At no time did I lose the ability to ask questions or see what was going on.It's something to consider, anyway.


----------



## vikee (Feb 5, 2000)

My heart goes out to you. I have OCD which is not friendly with my IBS!!!Most of my rituals are controlled with Prozac. Many mild obsessions are not. I am grateful that my OCD problems are not a problem with a colonoscopy.My friend also has OCD and IBS. He had a colonoscopy once and needs it again now. He says he will be wiping all night with the Preparation and will be very bloody. But he told me to tell you there are some things that just need to be done. I am not as brave as he is!!!Different Doctors use different sedations as well as Preparations. You will have to ask your Doctor about the sedation he will use and possible alternatives. The same is true for different preparations. Maybe he can think of a way for you to take lots of pill laxatives and be on a liquid diet for a few days. There are pills that have been used as a laxative for a colonoscopy but most Doctors don't think they really work.After you find out about the colonoscopy tell the Doctor of your OCD and perhaps he can think of something to help you and the colonoscopy. If you are being treated for OCD ask that Doctor for help.I hope some way can be found to help you.If you click on this web site, it will tell about a colonoscopy. http://www.diagnosishealth.com/colonoscopy.htm


----------



## ThisBearBites (Aug 28, 2002)

I'm OCD and found my colonoscopy to be no big deal in spite of my excessive worry up to the day of. They had me on wonderful drugs. I was aware of everything going on, but I didn't care at all! Stranger lifitng up my gown to put a camera up my butt, NO PROBLEM!! I could use drugs like that for a lot of life! It would certainly make me easier to live with.


----------

